# DirecTV HD Letters Needed



## icommagcom (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello,

DirecTV has many new HD networks coming in this year. But they are notplanning to add Versus HD. This is a problem. I would like to see World Combat League, the Tour de France and most of all PBR Bull Riding in HD.

We need to demand that Versus HD be added to the list. Help get it done by sending an email from the DirecTV website.

If we all demand that Versus HD be included, it will be.

Sincerely,
Jerry Jackson

iCOM Magazine, a valuable resource since 1997 for 
Film & Video Production and Postproduction News


----------



## TimeHorse (Sep 12, 2005)

I would prefer the National Geographic Channel. I have seen the Canadian version via StarChoice and it really is good. But both Dish and DirecTV don't carry it.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

No HD, no care.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

icommagcom said:


> I would like to see ...snip... in HD.


Since this is not a forum for HD, you might try there

The one for DirecTv Tivo (HR10-250)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36

The one for DirecTv's non-Tivo box (HR20 ???)
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=82

Since anything NEW will be via the MPEG4 data stream, not the MPEG2 data stream used for DTivo boxes, posting here (SD forum) or in the HR10-250 forum really won't do any good

You will need to have DirecTv send you a non-Tivo HD box for anything "new"


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Why do you think they don't intend to add Versus? I don't think a list has been announced.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

National Geo HD is up part time.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342953


----------



## doncoolio (Jul 9, 2006)

What is the point. I don't think any of the programs you mentioned are recorded in HD.


----------



## mejojo (Feb 6, 2002)

They have enough trouble trying to get a stable SD uplink.


Joe


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

icommagcom said:


> Hello,
> 
> If we all demand that Versus HD be included, it will be.
> 
> ...


Like when everyone demanded TiVo-to-go type feature for the DirecTiVo.
How's that workin' out for ya ?


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

The majority of DTV subs do not currently have HD or any plans to get HD in the next 2 or 3 or more years.

The addition of HD is simply catering to the desires of the small, but vocal, minority.

I have written DTV to request that they go slow on additional HD and concentrate on serving their existing SD subscriber base with more diverse programming and less over compression. 

Maybe they should move the sports packages to the side sats (except for the ones I like of course) to free up bandwidth for more new shopping chs and the such.

Seriously, sort of at least, DTV should not add anything new, in the way of HD or additional chs, in 101 and should try to free up some space for better pictures. What they do with the side sats, including the new one(s) as far as HD and the like is concerned is totally of no interest to me but that is where all new HD should go.


----------



## icommagcom (Mar 6, 2007)

Billy66 said:


> Why do you think they don't intend to add Versus? I don't think a list has been announced.


They have announced that there will be no Versus HD. I had the whole list of HD channels they are adding, but I have apparently lost it. National Geographic HD is on the list and we are already getting it in preview form. I watched a show on it last weekend.

Sincerely,
Jerry Jackson

iCOM Magazine, a valuable resource since 1997 for 
Film & Video Production and Postproduction News


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Post the list Jerry. We would be VERY interested in it. I thought it wasn't available as most of the channels don't yet exist. I think I'll respectfully ask for proof given your newness on our forum, but I hope my next post is an apology for doubting you.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

OLdDog said:


> The majority of DTV subs do not currently have HD or any plans to get HD in the next 2 or 3 or more years.


I respectfully disagree. In my area - the northern suburbs of Cincinnati - I've noticed 5 LNB dishes going up all over. Additionally, I think if DTV can pull off the "100 HD Channels this year" that they've announced, they'll see a decided upswing in subscribers with HD. On at least 3 occasions here at work, I've spoken to people who are Time Warner subscribers and upon hearing the "100 HD Channels" quote called DTV to begin the switchover process. Personally, I think most folks are pretty hungry for HD content and whoever can stuff the most down the pipe will win - at least for many people.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

OLdDog said:


> The addition of HD is simply catering to the desires of the small, but vocal, minority.
> I have written DTV to request that they go slow on additional HD and concentrate on serving their existing SD subscriber base with more diverse programming and less over compression.


Amen to that!! HD subs seem to be of the opinion that the squeaky wheel gets the grease. They whine a lot about the channels they don't get. HD receivers still get SD channels, do they not? Quit whining, the squeaky wheel gets replaced.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

OLdDog said:


> The majority of DTV subs do not currently have HD or any plans to get HD in the next 2 or 3 or more years.
> 
> The addition of HD is simply catering to the desires of the small, but vocal, minority.
> 
> I have written DTV to request that they go slow on additional HD and concentrate on serving their existing SD subscriber base with more diverse programming and less over compression.


Respectfully, I think you are nuts.

HD is outselling SD TVs at this point overall. Most members of my family (including those who are not sports nuts and/or big TV watchers) have purchased HDTVs in the last six months.

HD is not a small minority. Just barely a minority at all these days.



OLdDog said:


> Seriously, sort of at least, DTV should not add anything new, in the way of HD or additional chs, in 101 and should try to free up some space for better pictures. What they do with the side sats, including the new one(s) as far as HD and the like is concerned is totally of no interest to me but that is where all new HD should go.


And it will. On MPEG-4.

And why is it of no interest to you? Have you ever watched HD programming?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

icommagcom said:


> I had the whole list of HD channels (Directv is) adding, but I have apparently lost it.


Jerry, if you post that list I'll write your letter.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Comcast owns Versus:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versus_(TV_channel)


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Respectfully, I think you are nuts.
> 
> HD is outselling SD TVs at this point overall. Most members of my family (including those who are not sports nuts and/or big TV watchers) have purchased HDTVs in the last six months.
> 
> HD is not a small minority. Just barely a minority at all these days.


But how many of those are actually watching an HD signal? Wasn't the latest estimate something like 80% of people with HD sets are not actually receiving HD?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Still, it would be semi retarded to focus on developing yesterday's technology at the expense of tommorow's.

If you're a content provider and you follow OldDog's advice, you will pay the piper hard in the next 5 years.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

David Platt said:


> But how many of those are actually watching an HD signal? Wasn't the latest estimate something like 80% of people with HD sets are not actually receiving HD?


So, doesn't that mean that those people are hungry for HD content? I mean, if I just dropped $1700 on a new HD TV (which, interestingly, I just did), I'd certainly be looking for someone that can supply a bunch of content for it. Therefore, for those people, when they look around and they see that DTV has (or, at this point, will have) more HDTV than anyone else, it gives them a real edge.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Jabberer said:


> So, doesn't that mean that those people are hungry for HD content? I mean, if I just dropped $1700 on a new HD TV (which, interestingly, I just did), I'd certainly be looking for someone that can supply a bunch of content for it. Therefore, for those people, when they look around and they see that DTV has (or, at this point, will have) more HDTV than anyone else, it gives them a real edge.


No, the implication of the articles that I've read are that they don't even have enough interest in or knowledge about HDTV to bother hooking it up to an HD signal. If they were hungry for HD content, they would be watching one of the options out there now, wouldn't they?


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

Versus also doesn't plan on launching a 24 hour HD channel. They're planning on timesharing it with QVC HD.


----------



## Jabberer (Oct 4, 2000)

David Platt said:


> No, the implication of the articles that I've read are that they don't even have enough interest in or knowledge about HDTV to bother hooking it up to an HD signal. If they were hungry for HD content, they would be watching one of the options out there now, wouldn't they?


You make a good point and that's certainly a possibility - perhaps they're just happy with how much better their DVDs look. However, even given that, I think that if someone is sitting there with an HD TV and they see Christopher Lloyd cavorting about and talking about how DTV will have more HD than anyone, that that's going to cause some (most?) to perk up and take notice. A certain percentage of that will investigate and a certain percentage of that will buy. Personally, I think it will be enough to justify all the new hardware, content production, etc. - even if it takes a few years.

Then again, I could be wrong...I just never think I am.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

03-15-07 article about DTV and HD http://www.theretailbridge.com/

Added
Actually, in some cases (I am one) the extra expense of replacing SD equipment with HD dish and equipment is just not worth the BOTHER

I have 5 TV's in my house (usually 1 or any 2 on at the same time)
32" with non-DTivo receiver in the guest room, hardly ever used
32" with DTivo in our bedroom, used every night on the way to sleep
32" with DTivo in exercise room, used when either of us is "pushing iron"
57" with DTivo in main room... HDTV with "upconvert" processor, so SD
signal is made 3/4 of HD, but I get to keep using my current equipment
93" projection with DTivo in theater... projector is HDTV with "upconvert" so
again, signal is almost HD, but I get to keep using my current equipment

So, in my case, I have almost HD in 2 places but keep using the SD equipment I already have... I have NO plans to switch to HD dish and equipment


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

icommagcom said:


> I had the whole list of HD channels (Directv is) adding, but I have apparently lost it.


Jerry, are you there??

Have you found that list yet?

If you post that list I'll write your letter. I promise.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

John T Smith said:


> 03-15-07 article about DTV and HD http://www.theretailbridge.com/
> 
> Added
> Actually, in some cases (I am one) the extra expense of replacing SD equipment with HD dish and equipment is just not worth the BOTHER
> ...


I don't see the big barrier for you to switch. The dish and install would be free to you and the picture on BOTH of your large screen TV's would be MASSIVELY improved. Your cost at most $600 for 2 HD DVR's.

Anyway, if *almost* is good enough for you, then you'll be happy to know that I think you *almost* have a really nice set up. good luck with that.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Rainy Dave said:


> No HD, no care.


+ 1 although do have hd tv but me wait till all tv hd


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

John T Smith said:


> 03-15-07 article about DTV and HD http://www.theretailbridge.com/
> 
> Added
> Actually, in some cases (I am one) the extra expense of replacing SD equipment with HD dish and equipment is just not worth the BOTHER
> ...


can u direct me to where you get the upconverter make model price ect. Porfavor!!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> can u direct me to where you get the upconverter make model price ect. Porfavor!!


Built in to the TV and Projector... I have no idea if such is available as a separate box

57 inch TV is Hitachi 57F59, Projector is Sony VPL-VW50

Google for current prices and dealers where you live


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> + 1 although do have hd tv but me wait till all tv hd


Just as all TV is not in color, all TV will never be HD.


----------



## DonDon (Jan 14, 2007)

If you'll notice, John T Smith has DTIVOs on most of his TV's. Dtvs current HD DVR's are much inferior to the Dtivo, hence he (and I) have not upgraded yet. I'm not arguing about the features, just the basic functionality. The Dtv HD DVR's don't work reliably. I would never hear the end of it if my wife's DVR did not work reliably.

Don


----------

